# New Paphs. on the way...advice please



## abax (Dec 17, 2012)

I just ordered Norito Hasegawa and urbanianum from Joan. Any special
attention for either one in my greenhouse. I'm doing quite well with
the 30+ I have. Any specific changes needed for Norito/urbanianum in
spike?


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice aquisitions Angela!!

(I cannot be of any help - I have 4 paphs at the moment, lol - but I wish you happy growing )


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2012)

Patience. All malipoense hybrids take a looooooooooooooooong time to go from spike to bloom.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Patience. All malipoense hybrids take a looooooooooooooooong time to go from spike to bloom.



A very very long time, but they're well worth it. You shouldn't have any problems with these two.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

Post picture when you get them please!


----------



## abax (Dec 18, 2012)

Patience I got. Both plants are in spike so the wait shouldn't be too loooooong assuming the spikes survive the trip. I thought Norito might
need cooler temps. than my Brachys since the cross has micranthum in it...
or maybe not. The only camera I have is a phone camera and at the moment Tapatalk isn't available for the Samsung Galaxy Slll so far as I
can tell.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 18, 2012)

Both malipoense and micranthum like cooler temps, but they don't need super cool (like down to freezing) to be okay. My malipoense is in spike and forming buds now (it has been doing this 3+months) and I keep my house at 68F doing the day and 61F at night in the winter. malipoense (I'm assuming it's hybrids too) don't like warm/hot temps well forming a bud, the bud will blast!


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds promising. Everybody think good thoughts please.


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2012)

Norito and urbanianum arrived today and both are lovely plants. The
urban. is in very low bud and Norito has close to a 4" spike and the bud
looks really nice. Maybe the looooong wait won't be quite as long! I find it
interesting that since cooler, cloudy weather is here that several of my Paphs. are beginning to bud. Never expected that.

BTW, I grow exclusively in clay orchid pots, baskets or mounts and I'd like
to switch from the plastic pots. The medium looks good so I won't have
to bare root them. If I'm careful, do you suppose I can accomplish this
without damage to the buds?

In passing, my Alhambra bud from Hillsview is enormous. Joan and Theresa have magic fingers!


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 20, 2012)

With the Norito is such advanced spike I would not disturb it with malipoense in Its background. Just wait till its finished. The other one may be alright if you switch pots.


----------



## Dido (Dec 20, 2012)

By the way, I am waiting now for 5 month to open for my Norito. 
And it is no micranthum in it. 

it is maliponeseXarmeniacum. 

I would not disturb it if it has this 2 plants in the parents.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 20, 2012)

As said, I would wait. They sound very nice. Any pictures?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2012)

Repot after flowering


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2012)

O.k., advice taken. I'll wait but plastic pots make me very nervous. Thank you all.


----------

